# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  الذهبي يلتقي وفود الجمهوريات الشركسية

## معاذ ملحم

الذهبي يلتقي وفود الجمهوريات الشركسية



عمان - بترا - قال رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي ان انعقاد المؤتمر الدولي الأول للغة الشركسية في عمان يعزز من علاقات التعاون بين الاردن والجمهوريات الشركسية في الفيدرالية الروسية ،بما يعكس متانة العلاقات الجيدة التي يتمتع بها الاردن مع روسيا.
واكد رئيس الوزراء لدى لقائه امس وفودا تمثل الجمهوريات الشركسية في الفيدرالية الروسية وتشارك في اعمال المؤتمر الذي بدا اعماله في عمان امس الاول تحت الرعاية الملكية السامية ان المؤتمر يشكل فرصة هامة لتعزيز العلاقات بين الشعبين واستكشاف فرص التعاون المستقبلي في المجالات الاقتصادية والسياحية والتعليم والصحة.
وعبر رؤساء الوفود عن تقديرهم لجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني على الرعاية والاهتمام الذي يحظى به الشراكسة الاردنيون معربين عن شكرهم لاستضافة الاردن لأعمال المؤتمر.
واشاروا الى اهمية المؤتمر في تعزيز الروابط التاريخية بين الشعبين مؤكدين وجود فرص كبيرة لزيادة التعاون الاقتصادي خاصة وان منطقة جنوب روسيا لديها امكانات اقتصادية كبيرة.
وثمن رئيس مجلس ادارة الجمعية الخيرية الشركسية الاردنية اسحق مولا رعاية الهاشميين الدائمة للشراكسة الاردنيين منوها بان استضافة الاردن لهذه المبادرة من شانه المساهمة في تعزيز التعاون بين الاردن وهذه الدول.
حضر اللقاء رئيس مجلس الوزراء في جمهورية الاديغيه مراد كمبيلوف ورئيس ديوان رئاسة جمهورية قبردينيا بلقاريا البرت كاجروف ورئيس وفد جمهورية القرتشاي شركس خابسيوروكف وعدد من الوزراء والنواب في هذه الجمهوريات.


منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------

